# lap wedge biopsy of liver



## sherryo35 (Aug 22, 2007)

What code is everyone using for laparoscopic wedge biopsy of liver?


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 22, 2007)

According to 08, 2006 CPT Asst., Lap. Liver Bxs code to 47379.  I'd imagine AMA would recommend the same for a wedge Bx of the liver, as it is the op approach and organ we're hoping to capture.

Anyhow, hope that helps.


----------



## nlbarnes (Jul 7, 2008)

*lap wedge bx*

Hi- for the 47379 vs 47100 & Medicare, since it is unlisted (47379) do I need to bill with a report?


----------

